
Confessions of an Instagram Influencer [Undercover] - hollaur
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-11-30/confessions-of-an-instagram-influencer
======
kennon42
While reading this, I couldn't help but think of Black Mirror S03E01 Nosedive.
I understand the dynamics of all of the players involved in this, but I can't
help but feel a little sad about the co-opted "authenticity" in the influencer
industry. Is there a middle ground between authentic content and actually
being able to monetize it as an influencer?

~~~
hollaur
I think there definitely is, but some people just get carried away with it.

